

Mythbusting modern hardware to gain "Mechanical Sympathy" - pron
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MC1EKLQ2Wmg

======
pron
Slides: [http://gotocon.com/dl/goto-
aar-2012/slides/MartinThompson_My...](http://gotocon.com/dl/goto-
aar-2012/slides/MartinThompson_MythbustingModernHardwareToGainMechanicalSympathy.pdf)

